# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Venta : Campo en producción 76.3 Ha - Piura- Tambogrande

## ioana

Propiedad de 76.3 H con varios cultivos en producción de mango kent, edward, Ataulfo, banana orgánico . Certificadas con global gap y orgánico .
Otros cultivos de palta, limón y caoba .
Dos reservorios de agua y un pozo .
Dos puertas de acceso con carretera interna y luz.
El campo cuenta con oficinas, almacenes, baños y casa de campo. 
 La casa cuenta con luz, agua, internet y cable ! 
El campo produce fruta de exportación a 80% de su producción. 
 Interesados llamar a 988814651 con IoanaTemas similares: EN VENTA: Fundo Agrícola de 24 Hás - TAMBOGRANDE - PIURA- PERÚ Vendo 76 Hectareas en producción de Mango en Tambogrande Piura AYUDA TERRENO VALLE SAN LORENZO TAMBOGRANDE PIURA CON ARBOLES DE MANGO Venta Plantas de Frambuesa Listas Para Campo Venta terreno 63 has. Somate - tambogrande- piura

----------

